

Your Job Is Not to Write Code - knowbody
http://usersknow.blogspot.com/2015/02/your-job-is-not-to-write-code.html?m=1

======
panorama
It's great that people are cognizant of the value we _really_ provide to a
company! We improve your product tremendously - we're not just code monkeys!
Now that we're on the same page, can we also get a salary that is more in-line
with the value we provide?

